# Chuck - 4/27/09 - Chuck vs. The Ring



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm watching this live, it's on a commercial. All I have to say so far is Sam Kinison and an Indian lesbian.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

At about 20 minutes in I was amazed that it was only 20 minutes since so much had already happened. They are really packing a lot into this episode and it's really making me hope all the more that this isn't the series finale and is just a season finale.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> I'm watching this live, it's on a commercial. All I have to say so far is Sam Kinison and an Indian lesbian.


Wow, the producers have some 'juice' if they can get Kinison to come back for a guest spot since he is dead, Jim....


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Holy **** This Better Be Renewed


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

They darned sure better not be wrong with the end of the show!!!


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

Guys, I know Kung-Fu


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Chuck Me!!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> Holy **** This Better Be Renewed


EGGS-XACTLY!

They really gotta bring this show back and pick up right where they just left off. Absolutely frackin' awesome episode.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

didn't someone post an interview with the creator saying something like if it wasn't picked up that it might be the least satisfying series finale in history?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

That was a freaking awesome ending! So is Bryce really dead this time? I'm already imagining what a season 3 would be like. Charles Carmichael, a real spy...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

WOW, I have never walked from a show to post. OMGWTFBBQ!!!

That was an incredible season (not series) ending. Thank you very much NBC TV Gods. There is no way you can leave us without another season of Chuck.

As a fan of the genre, I can say wow....

Everything was satisfying. I want this to come back so much.

They even had one of my favorite songs from the 80's. And they did it well.

I know Gung Fu. This can take the characters we love and move it in a completely different direction. Chuck can now be the power lead of the team. And they can go back to covers if the writers wanted to. The budget won't allow them to globetrot. They can stay in LA and keep Southern California safe.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

*WOW!* 

This better be freaking renewed!


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

That was good fun. Kung Fu Chuck.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If they cancel this to make room for Leno's new show all I have to say is. :down::down::down:


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> If they cancel this to make room for Leno's new show all I have to say is. :down::down::down:


Cancelling anything to make room for that lame act is stupid enough. Cancelling Chuck to make room for it would be a mortal sin.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Who thinks that Bryce was behind this... again? He does have a way of manipulating Chuck into becoming the Intersect... and the only reason I can think that he would've had the new abilities worked into the new Intersect is if he all along intended Chuck to get them. It's also awfully convenient that the thugs carried off Bryce's "dead" body right away. (Why would they bother disposing of a dead body right then, after all, particularly when they are about to kill 3 more people?)

Actually, Bryce is probably working directly for Orion, although that conversation near the end between Bryce and Orion goes against that... though that may be a bit of misdirection.

I guess the show creators heard the complaints of Chuck being too wimpy this season... hopefully we'll get a chance to see the "new" Chuck.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

HOLY SY&*(^*& One of the best season finales EVER....

Kudos to the writers!!!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I wondered how they would top last week!

Chuck Me! They did!!

Fantastic!!!

I want to watch it again!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

latenight said:


> HOLY SY&*(^*& One of the best season finales EVER....
> 
> Kudos to the writers!!!


That really deserves to be said multiple times. The writers for this show have done such a great job with the show all along, and most definitely offered up an excellent season finale. I really, really, really hope that it's not the series finale, but it was absolutely amazing and is a credit to the work that the writers, actors, producers, director(s) and everyone involved put into the show. It probably won't be recognized for the gem that it is (at least not be people that don't regularly watch the show) but this show has been consistently great. Some would clearly say awesome.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

So, speculation, who are these people that Chuck just opened up a can on? I mean wasn't Roarke the top of Fulcrum? Can we now say that they are done?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

terpfan1980 said:


> That really deserves to be said multiple times. The writers for this show have done such a great job with the show all along, and most definitely offered up an excellent season finale. I really, really, really hope that it's not the series finale, but it was absolutely amazing and is a credit to the work that the writers, actors, producers, director(s) and everyone involved put into the show. It probably won't be recognized for the gem that it is (at least not be people that don't regularly watch the show) but this show has been consistently great. Some would clearly say awesome.


Really agree. I can point to some of my favorite shows and go, well there was this episode that wasn't that good. Chuck has never had a bad episode in my opinion. It is a travesty that it has the ratings that it does.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> So, speculation, who are these people that Chuck just opened up a can on? I mean wasn't Roarke the top of Fulcrum? Can we now say that they are done?


Fulcrum is done. As explained in the show, now we're left to see the ring. The new enemies. Not a singular enemy, but several. Which makes great sense if they're getting another season as we just saw the first of the opponents killed off.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved it!!! 

Favorite line - 'Chuck me' was pretty good I was rolling though when Chuck said to Casey - "Thanks for saving my life, about once a week or so"

When Orion flashed, I thought, he was going to 'leap'! 

Now we have two Bartowski's both with Intersects in them.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> Really agree. I can point to some of my favorite shows and go, well there was this episode that wasn't that good. Chuck has never had a bad episode in my opinion. It is a travesty that it has the ratings that it does.


I have a friend (he knows who he is  ) that just never even started watching Chuck. If he had just given the show a chance I think he'd have absolutely loved it. He claimed to not have time to watch it, and had too much to watch on his plate already. Too bad, his loss really, but also a loss for the show as it could really have used more viewers.

Admittedly, there are a bunch of shows that I don't currently watch and/or which I gave up on over time. BSG was one such show. LOST was another. I watched a few seasons of both but lost interest over time and just didn't have the time to watch them. Even as is I'm behind on Heroes (3 episodes worth), and am behind a bit on a few other shows as well. Even with Chuck I had been behind a few episodes as I had gotten into baseball once the season started. On the other hand, I'm all caught up with Chuck and was watching the finale live and loving every minute of it.

I really hope to get my co-worker to start watching the show (via iTunes). If he does, I expect he'll be hooked, but he could be pretty p.o.'d with me if I get him hooked and the show isn't brought back for more. (At least he'd have two full seasons to watch though, much more than Firefly which he also enjoyed.)


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow. Amazing. 

My emotions are mixed though. I'm absolutely completely satisfied and blown away by that finale. Yet at the same time, I've got this deep, dark ugly feeling in the pit of my stomach that this show isn't coming back. I can't even begin to describe how much it would suck if Chuck did not come back next year. 

Wow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sensational...with one huge problem. Zachary Levi is the least athletic man on the face of the Earth. His fight scene at the end was absolutely terrible. If this show is renewed (and please let it be!), then I hope he spends the off-season getting some serious training, because he desperately needs it if he's going to pull this off.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sensational...with one huge problem. Zachary Levi is the least athletic man on the face of the Earth. His fight scene at the end was absolutely terrible. If this show is renewed (and please let it be!), then I hope he spends the off-season getting some serious training, because he desperately needs it if he's going to pull this off.


Thats precisely why the last fight scene was so spectacular. Chuck doesnt need to be athletic.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sensational...with one huge problem. Zachary Levi is the least athletic man on the face of the Earth. His fight scene at the end was absolutely terrible. If this show is renewed (and please let it be!), then I hope he spends the off-season getting some serious training, because he desperately needs it if he's going to pull this off.





latenight said:


> Thats precisely why the last fight scene was so spectacular. Chuck doesnt need to be athletic.


Seconded for the comments by latenight. Personally Chuck's lack of coordination adds to the mystigue, humor and charm of the show, and seeing such a clumsy geek doing the Kung Fu thing, even if poorly, makes it all the more fun. :up:


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree with Rob&#8212;Chuck either needs stage fight training or a stunt double to do it for him.

Other than that, that was an extremely satisfying "Chuck." I hope it's renewed, but I really would be satisfied if it ended there.

The line that had me rolling has been mentioned.. "Son, can you tell me why Sam Kinison and an Indian lesbian are ruining your wedding?" Probably the funniest line of the series.

It seemed like everything they have been building up until now paid off during this episode. And they didn't waste any time getting into it either!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

latenight said:


> Thats precisely why the last fight scene was so spectacular. Chuck doesnt need to be athletic.





terpfan1980 said:


> Seconded for the comments by latenight. Personally Chuck's lack of coordination adds to the mystigue, humor and charm of the show, and seeing such a clumsy geek doing the Kung Fu thing, even if poorly, makes it all the more fun. :up:


Thirded. Just because he suddenly has the knowledge dumped into his head doesn't mean he has any practice or skill in it, so of course he's going to look goofy and awkward, and such.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Thirded. Just because he suddenly has the knowledge dumped into his head doesn't mean he has any practice or skill in it, so of course he's going to look goofy and awkward, and such.


But the premise, if I'm reading the new Intersect right, is that he doesn't NEED any practice. He's perfect at it already, and the Intersect puts all the muscle memory he needs into his brain. So he should look like he knows what he's doing, physically.

But that's a good rationalization.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

What a fantastic episode/ending (of either sort). So many good moments and lines. I have GOT to get a copy of Jeffster's rendition of _Mr. Roboto_. My sons and I were laughing our asses off.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

"I know Kung Fu" was a nod to The Matrix right?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> But the premise, if I'm reading the new Intersect right, is that he doesn't NEED any practice. He's perfect at it already, and the Intersect puts all the muscle memory he needs into his brain. So he should look like he knows what he's doing, physically.


I don't agree. Even if you were able to dump all that "muscle memory" and such into someone, if they haven't trained and become physically adept at it, they're going to be awkward.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/Geek 
The Intersect's screen was a Mac.
/Geek

And was the "I know Kung Fu" a cool nod to The Matrix?

This show had BETTER be renewed.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, "muscle memory" is your body remembering moves. Chuck only had his brain upgraded.

And it definitely was a nod to the Matrix.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Thirded. Just because he suddenly has the knowledge dumped into his head doesn't mean he has any practice or skill in it, so of course he's going to look goofy and awkward, and such.


Exactly.


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I don't agree. Even if you were able to dump all that "muscle memory" and such into someone, if they haven't trained and become physically adept at it, they're going to be awkward.


Which is probably one part of next season and has tons of hilarious possibilities.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Yeah, "muscle memory" is your body remembering moves. Chuck only had his brain upgraded.
> 
> And it definitely was a nod to the Matrix.


Muscle memory is actually a brain function not a muscle function. Yes, if the muscles are incapable of making the move the person will probably be injured trying to do them if the brain is telling them they can.

But Chuck should actually look like he knows what he's doing if he KNOWS it. And the intersect makes sure he does.

But again, that's a minor quibble. I loved the episode on the whole.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> /Geek
> The Intersect's screen was a Mac.
> /Geek
> 
> ...


I hope that it was *only* a nod, and not that chuck can instantly know whatever skill he needs for any situation. Might as well call him Agent Neo.

Z


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> /Geek
> The Intersect's screen was a Mac.
> /Geek


Yeah, the original Intersect (from back at the beginning of the series) was as well.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Muscle memory is actually a brain function not a muscle function.


I know memory is stored in the brain, but if the memory comes from someone who is used to making those moves and Chuck's body isn't limber enough to make those moves then you get the scene we had tonight.


----------



## harlenm (Jan 2, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Yeah, "muscle memory" is your body remembering moves. Chuck only had his brain upgraded.
> 
> And it definitely was a nod to the Matrix.


Even the music was very Matrix like.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I know memory is stored in the brain, but if the memory comes from someone who is used to making those moves and Chuck's body isn't limber enough to make those moves then you get the scene we had tonight.


No, what you'd get is someone making the moves and injuring themselves. Unless the intersect is smart enough to limit the movements to within the body's ability to handle them.

Also, I found it extremely hilarious that Casey and Sarah just STOOD THERE gaping, while Chuck trashed the bad guys. Before that they would have jumped in instantly once Chuck started fighting (well, created a distraction before he had the ability to kick ass).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> No, what you'd get is someone making the moves and injuring themselves. Unless the intersect is smart enough to limit the movements to within the body's ability to handle them.


Exactly--if he can't do the moves right, then he wouldn't have been anywhere near that effective (and he really wasn't effective at all--it was kind of embarrassing watching the stunt men fall down for no apparent reason). Either you can do it, or you can't do it. Chuck can't do it.

But with that one little scene aside, it's been a fantastic couple of weeks. I hope they get the chance to go forward.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

I actually started cheering when the final fight scene started. I LOVE this show. Can't wait for the new fall season!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> No, what you'd get is someone making the moves and injuring themselves. Unless the intersect is smart enough to limit the movements to within the body's ability to handle them.
> 
> Also, I found it extremely hilarious that Casey and Sarah just STOOD THERE gaping, while Chuck trashed the bad guys. Before that they would have jumped in instantly once Chuck started fighting (well, created a distraction before he had the ability to kick ass).


Having Sarah and Casey just stand there was pretty silly, but it was somewhat amusing watching them figure out what Chuck was able to do. (In that, ooooooh, look what the uber geek is now able to do! kind of way)


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Chuck will be back. It's just too good. I was worried a few weeks ago, but NBC will bring it back. What an awesome finale.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i'm sure i will rewatch this at some point tonight, but is the beach ellie and awesome got married on from planet of the apes? kind of looked like it


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Alright, I'm going to be something of a voice of discontent. Don't get me wrong, this was a phenomenal episode, and I'm definitely with those who felt they crammed an assload of stuff in this episode. At the same time, I need to see more before I decide if I like the direction that the final scene took us. During the climactic scene I actually said out loud "This looks like the Matrix," and the "I know Kung-Fu" line definitely proved the homage. I'm not entirely certain if I'm happy if that's the direction they're taking us.

Now, that said, this was a phenomenal episode and I'm going to be pissed if that's the way they end the show (regardless of what I said in the other Chuck thread today). Give me more Chuck!


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

The show had me till the last 2 minutes. I am sorry but the whole super powered chuck ruined it for me. If they show comes back I really hope they nerf him big time.

Outside that the last few episodes have been amazing. It has been 1 hell of a ride.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

I love this show. And, the finale was about as good it can get. Best line for me "Know that if you hit me, it only teaches me to hit." bwaaahahahahahaha I rewound that 4-5 times and died laughing every time. The Buy More and it's band of merry nerds could be a spin-off as funny as anything on TV today.

The big question now is...IF Chuck 2.0 is Neo-like with instant recall and instant muscle memory does he even need Sarah, Casey, or any handlers? What happens to the innocent bumbling nerd herd Chuck who just stumbles into being a hero? This show has drastically changed. Hopefully, not jump the shark changed.


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

Everyone freaking about the ending go read this interview with one of the show runners.

http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/2009/04/chuck-chris-fedak-vs-finale.html

Spoilers for the finale in the interview of course.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nrrhgreg said:


> Everyone freaking about the ending go read this interview with one of the show runners.
> 
> http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/2009/04/chuck-chris-fedak-vs-finale.html
> 
> Spoilers for the finale in the interview of course.


Wow, that is just so sad, that they thought he did a good job with the kung fu...

I guess it's true--love is blind!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

nrrhgreg said:


> Everyone freaking about the ending go read this interview with one of the show runners.
> 
> http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/2009/04/chuck-chris-fedak-vs-finale.html
> 
> Spoilers for the finale in the interview of course.


That's a great interview.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

OH, CHUCK ME! 

I haven't yet read the comments in this thread, but I loved this episode even more than last week's, which I thought was amazing. And yes, it was great even before the final scene. 

I liked the nod to "Back to the future": "watch me for the changes."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Thirded. Just because he suddenly has the knowledge dumped into his head doesn't mean he has any practice or skill in it, so of course he's going to look goofy and awkward, and such.


Exactly. Made perfect sense to me, and provided for some comedy. This IS a comedy show after all.



Peter000 said:


> Other than that, that was an extremely satisfying "Chuck." I hope it's renewed, but I really would be satisfied if it ended there.


Yikes, no way. If they wanted to end it, they should have expanded the beginning of this episode and finished with the wedding scene. If the series ends like this I'll be pissed.



vikingguy said:


> The show had me till the last 2 minutes. I am sorry but the whole super powered chuck ruined it for me. If they show comes back I really hope they nerf him big time.


Boo hiss.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

What a terrific ending. My wife and I were laughing and cheering. What a show!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

sean67854 said:


> didn't someone post an interview with the creator saying something like if it wasn't picked up that it might be the least satisfying series finale in history?


Yeah, that was me. Obviously we now know why he said that, but I'm not sure I agree.



Sparty99 said:


> Alright, I'm going to be something of a voice of discontent. Don't get me wrong, this was a phenomenal episode, and I'm definitely with those who felt they crammed an assload of stuff in this episode. At the same time, I need to see more before I decide if I like the direction that the final scene took us. During the climactic scene I actually said out loud "This looks like the Matrix," and the "I know Kung-Fu" line definitely proved the homage. I'm not entirely certain if I'm happy if that's the direction they're taking us.


I agree completely, although of course I'd like the opportunity of another season to think it over! I suppose one of my biggest concerns is that this direction may give the writers full-on license to strain credulity, which is the point at which they'll probably lose me completely. I like Chuck and I don't want to lose interest in it by it becoming some kind of complete fantasy where he's a superhero and nothing is ever at stake. (I mean, not that anything is really at stake now, but at least they've pretended reasonably well from time to time.)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I really enjoyed the Jeffsters as backround for all the stuff happening. Good choice of song and lyrics. I jut googled the lyrics. I 've been hearing them for many years and now actually reading them showed me just how right on they were.

I have no problems with Chuck knowing kung fu. This is the improved intersect. It can make the new improved Chuck. Which may have some kinks to work out. That could be part of the story. I do wonder where this will put Sarah and Chuck. Maybe they can have some episodes that have him on a testing base learning to use what he has inside his head. I don't think Chuck will become Bryce. He may become Agent Carmichael, you know, seemingly cool and bumbling at the same time and then somehow pulling what is needed out at the last minute. That's Chuck. 

One minor goof, when they pull Bryce out of the chamber, his shirt rides up and you see his stomach and side. Where he was shot and yet there is no blood or wound showing on his body. 

And dad has the intersect also. Has he always had it? His flash on the agent seemed like the old intersect flash while the one that Chuck had in the chamber seemed more, well, high tech.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh Dear- Beach Light & Morgan Fairchild not a good combo.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

betts4 said:


> And dad has the intersect also. Has he always had it? His flash on the agent seemed like the old intersect flash while the one that Chuck had in the chamber seemed more, well, high tech.


Dad said he tried it out on himself. I assumed he meant the original intersect, and that he's always had the info since then. But maybe he meant the new intersect?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

nrrhgreg said:


> Everyone freaking about the ending go read this interview with one of the show runners.
> 
> http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/2009/04/chuck-chris-fedak-vs-finale.html
> 
> Spoilers for the finale in the interview of course.


That's a great interview. This part is encouraging...



> *So what are you hearing right now from NBC?*
> 
> We had a good meeting with NBC and Warner Bros., and everybody's very positive. We're still in the same holding pattern. There's no ETA.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Dad said he tried it out on himself. I assumed he meant the original intersect, and that he's always had the info since then. But maybe he meant the new intersect?


Well, that's why I thought it seemed like an 'old' flash. 
(Or really, I thought he might fade out and 'leap'. With the wedding done and his daughter happy and his son and him working together, it seemed like a perfect Quantum Leap ending.)


----------



## gerbil42 (Aug 26, 2003)

I think Dad's Intersect flash took more out of him than Chuck's do. If you look at the reaction immediately following, he looks like he's visibly fatigued, worn out, and even says he can't go with Chuck to save Bryce. Beta Intersect testing had some bugs that obviously got fixed in Chuck's version 1.0.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

betts4 said:


> One minor goof, when they pull Bryce out of the chamber, his shirt rides up and you see his stomach and side. Where he was shot and yet there is no blood or wound showing on his body.


Shoot, you want to talk about gaffes. Chuck drops into the room from the apparent ceiling vent but then they switch to the wide shot and their is no corresponding hole in the ceiling.



betts4 said:


> And dad has the intersect also. Has he always had it? His flash on the agent seemed like the old intersect flash while the one that Chuck had in the chamber seemed more, well, high tech.


Dad has version 1.0. He said he was young and stupid.
Then Dad told Bryce he had made some changes which would account for Chucks high tech flash with the added side effect


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Maui said:


> Shoot, you want to talk about gaffes. Chuck drops into the room from the apparent ceiling vent but then they switch to the wide shot and their is no corresponding hole in the ceiling.


When they switched to the wide shot, they showed the hole in the ceiling close up, using a sliding ceiling tile.

I was more curious how he got INTO the ceiling vent in the hallway so quickly.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

MickeS said:


> ...I was more curious how he got INTO the ceiling vent in the hallway so quickly.


Chuck always wears his Chucks for jumping higher.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tibruk said:


> Guys, I know Kung-Fu


That was a good one.



robbhimself said:


> i'm sure i will rewatch this at some point tonight, but is the beach ellie and awesome got married on from planet of the apes? kind of looked like it


Could be.
It's a common filming location.

Great finale.
I'll be disappointed if it doesn't come back next season.

Soooo, is Bryce really dead this time?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I would be surprised if Bryce is dead. I like the theory by a previous poster that his death was faked to trick Chuck into becoming the new intersect. Of course, he could be dead too, but I won't be upset if he's not.

I liked how the real meaning of the episode title wasn't revealed until the very end. I assumed it referred to the wedding rings.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

latenight said:


> Thats precisely why the last fight scene was so spectacular. Chuck doesnt need to be athletic.


No, but the actor does if he's going to convince us that he really "knows kung-fu".

OMG, that one roundhouse kick was the saddest thing I've ever seen this side of the Fat Star Wars Kid on youtube. 

Anybody notice that Papa Bartowski seemed to be rather physically taxed from experiencing his flash? Foreshadowing of possible future detrimental side-effects perhaps?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, what an awesome finale that was. Can't wait to see what they have planned for next year. I just hope they don't totally abandon the Buy More now, but hopefully we'll get to see the three in more international settings, since it seems as though The Ring is a global force.

"Sir, how do you spell begonia?"  :up: Best line of the night right there.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Fantastic finale. So cool in so many ways. My only problem with it is that Chuck still hasn't been fortunate enough To. Hit. That. 

What's a brutha got to do to get some lovin' around here?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Casey gives Chuck his number and says to call if he needs anything.

Chuck calls and has to leave a message.

Casey and the Special Forces shows and promptly kicks serious @$$. Doesn't call back, doesn't check with Sarah. Just redirects the jet and is there to do what he does best.

Best part of the show for me.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I love that Chuck FINALLY realized that he IS a hero. he's saved the day more often than a Nerd Herder should ever have the opportunity too. The little flashback montage was perfect to describe him putting all those pieces together and coming to the conclusion that he didn't' find his calling, it found him.

My second favorite moment was Captain Awesome sayign "Chuck said that?" and getting Chuck's back. Once he processed "Chuck's a Spy!", he'll do whatever he can to cover Chuck's butt when he needs it.

In fact, Captain Awesome is a perfect example of why this show is so great. he could have very easily been played as a jerk, even one that's oblivious to himself being a jerk, but instead, he's just simply an all around nice guy. I totally buy him as a guy who would do all of that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh, and I think Bryce is still alive. And the reason they showed his eyes open is so that now he has the new Intersect as well.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

You know, I could even handle this as the end of the show if it hadn't been for those 3 words at the end. To Be Continued. 

I was rewatching some of it last night and especially the kung fu scene. I could see this a spot where, if it was the end of the show, the series, that was the final scene, then from there my mind would jump to Sarah, Casey and Chuck going on to do cool spy things and no more was needed. 

But to throw in the 'to be continued' means that there is something that hasn't been finished in this storyline. Maybe Bryce isn't dead or Ellie and Awesome learn the minister was fulcrom agent and have to get remarried.

However, NBC -RENEW!!!!


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> If they cancel this to make room for Leno's new show all I have to say is. :down::down::down:


If they do that, I'll go back to my boycotting of NBC (which lasted from about 2000 until whenever Scrubs came on). If Chuck is gone, there's nothing else I'd watch on NBC now.

Like others, I kept looking at the clock thinking 45 minutes had gone by and it was like only 20. :up:

Loved the looks on Casey's face when he was watching Chuck whoop all the bad guys at the end. That was classic! As was the "Chuck you" line.

Just don't understand why the Buy More has to go away. That was part of what made the show great for me - computer geek loser living a secret life.

Cheryl


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> If they cancel this to make room for Leno's new show all I have to say is. :down::down::down:


I wonder how many fans Leno's move is going to anger. If you think about it this way: He is solely responsible for the cancellation of 5 shows. No matter which ones they are, they undoubtedly have fans who will be very angry to see a show they enjoy go away so that one man can sit behind a desk for an hour and do yet-another-talk-show.

I'm torn, though, on whether I want Chuck to come back or not. Oh, of course I love it and it's probably my favorite show on now, but I'm thinking down the line, will it still be? Many shows have run their course and left me with a "meh" (or worse... I'm looking at you Battlestar) feeling at the end. But the shows that ended before their time (Arrested Development, Firefly, Sports Night, to name a few) leave me with nothing but fond memories of how much I loved the show. So is it better to get 5 more seasons with a gradual decline in enjoyablity, or to go out on top with not a negative thought to be found?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Has Ellie's wedding song ended yet? I wanted to mute that sucker at what seemed like the fifteen minute mark.

I loved Jeffster.

Chuck looked awful doing kung-fu which is to be expected since he only had the knowledge dumped in his head, not the training. On the other hand, technical knowledge without the concurrent years of training means he should have gotten his ass kicked against five or six highly trained kung fu dudes. Definitely not a show stopper for me. If only he had said that he knows Drunken Kung Fu!

I'm not sure I'm going to like Super Chuck. Although the fumbling, bumbling Chuck frustrated me, I don't know if I'll like Chuck being a better secret agent than Sarah and Casey. I also wonder if his Intersect armband might end up being a huge deus ex machina. Time will tell. 

I'm going to miss the Buy-More crew's silliness. I wonder where the "C" subplots will come from next year.

I hope the show comes back. It got better and better as the season progressed.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, one other relatively minor quibble. Ausiello had listed a Chuck death in his death watch back in March, with exec producer Josh Schwartz saying it would be "shocking". So were Bryce or Rourke supposed to be the shocking deaths? I guess I'm glad no one "major" got offed, but I hate the deception.

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/03/tv-death-chart.html


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, and I think Bryca is still alive. And the reason they showed his eyes open is so that now he has the new Intersect as well.


Nah, he's dead, or at least he'd better be. The bad guys already had control of the new Intersect computer, so there was no reason for the fake-out of Bryce in the first place (poor plotting). If it turns out that he's not really dead, then it means that he was faking them out faking him out, which is just too much. Die Bryce die!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> Nah, he's dead, or at least he'd better be. The bad guys already had control of the new Intersect computer, so there was no reason for the fake-out of Bryce in the first place (poor plotting). If it turns out that he's not really dead, then it means that he was faking them out faking him out, which is just too much. Die Bryce die!


Too complicated. I just think that Bryce hadn't quite expired yet. Or maybe this new Fulcrum 2.0 performed life-saving surgery on the other side of that door and no one knows yet that Bryce also received the new Intersect because his eyes were open.


----------



## Lost Dog (Jan 10, 2003)

I wonder if the effects of the flash will be temporary and flash specific. The kung-fu knowledge may fade and the next time he flashes it may be with expert car racing abilities or some other skill needed for that situation...

Yeah, if NBC kills this there will be serious weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Too complicated. I just think that Bryce hadn't quite expired yet. Or maybe this new Fulcrum 2.0 performed life-saving surgery on the other side of that door and no one knows yet that Bryce also received the new Intersect because his eyes were open.


I was ready to believe he was dead, but you are right, they left his eyes open for a reason.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Nahhh Bryce is dead. He's Bereft of life, gone to meet his maker, rung down the curtain and joined the choir invisible... This is an ex Bryce.

The reason for that is that Matthew Bommer's USA pilot got picked up for a series so barring any changes on that front... We have seen the last of Mr. Larkin.

I liked the ep. I really hope it continues next season. 

"Chuck me"... Great line
I hope we get to see Orion again next season. 
The revelation that Bryce knew Orion and ruined Chuck's college days on daddy's orders was a bit of a shock.

Intersect 3.0... I called it last week.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> /Geek
> The Intersect's screen was a Mac.
> /Geek


/AppleGeek
...not just a Mac, but an original Mac SE! (but only one floppy drive, not the one with two)
/AppleGeek

Outstanding episode...up until the last 10 minutes or so I felt this would be a great series finale. But seeing "...to be continued" gave me hope. On the other hand, if it's not renewed, I think a Chuck special would be in order.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> Nahhh Bryce is dead. He's Bereft of life, gone to meet his maker, rung down the curtain and joined the choir invisible... This is an ex Bryce.
> 
> The reason for that is that Matthew Bommer's USA pilot got picked up for a series so barring any changes on that front... We have seen the last of Mr. Larkin.


You're assuming he'd be a regular next season. Nothing about a new show precludes him from guest starring (on a sister network, no less) on Chuck next season.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

People die with their eyes open all the time. I heard the "clang" when Bryce kicked the bucket. He's dead, Jim. Well, until they need to resurrect him next season.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Great finale, sure hope they renew it for next season. The last scene I rewound/watched twice and laughed pretty hard, loved the Matrix nod.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> Oh Dear- Beach Light & Morgan Fairchild not a good combo.


 That's an understatement.... It was as if the crypt-keeper was trying to get out from under her skin.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> exec producer Josh Schwartz saying it would be "shocking". So were Bryce or Rourke supposed to be the shocking deaths?


I'll admit that I was surprised to see Rourke killed in such a direct manner. I had expected him to just disappear and leave things unsure as to if he was dead or just in prison. But when they shot him, my reaction was, "huh... I guess there's no wiggling out of that, he's dead".

But to be honest, I had forgotten that Bryce was _alive_. He's been dead/alive/dead/alive so many times that I must have lost track. The shocker to me wasn't that he was once again dead, but that he was there at all (would have been a more effective surprise if they hadn't teased it on the previews last week).


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> "I know Kung Fu" was a nod to The Matrix right?


Yep, and as soon as he had that first new intersect flash...just the sound of it, I looked at my hubby and went, "HE KNOWS KUNG-FU!" Basically just my own joke to the Matrix because that's what the flash reminded me of. Then he starts kicking some serious butt...and seriously, in real life, Casey and Sara should've been chipping in because bad guys just don't attack one at a time! When he was done I expected him to do that "bring it on" gesture Neo did in his "I know kung-fu" scene. Instead, he just ended it by saying, "I know kung-fu." My son looked at me and said, "Wow, how did you know he was going to say that?"

Quite an awesome ending. I'm off to stream it from hu-lu now and buy it from iTunes if that makes a difference. This show HAS to come back next season.

P.S. Why did everyone have to have two entirely different waredrobes for the wedding. I mean, I know I bought two wedding dressings when I got married but that's only because I found my actual perfect dress after I had already bought a dress. But how many wedding parties get two completely different sets of outfits to wear???


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

UG - I was also surprised that Casey and Sarah didn't jump in to the battle. They have fought together before and it would have really cemented the 'team' idea. Them all finishing and then Chuck looking at them like he did (surprised) and saying the line. 

I didn't recognize the Matrix nod, but I did rewatch parts of the movie and thanks to someone here I heard the nod to Back to the Future from Jeff. 

Lost dog - I love the idea that the flashes and the 'skills' may be connected - changing as needed that is. That may be a way for him to have to keep his handlers around.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I liked the episode except for one thing that Sarah did. When chuck flashed at the end, Sarah blurts out "chuck did you just flash?" in front of the enemy guys who had NO IDEA he absorbed the intersect.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

NJChris said:


> I liked the episode except for one thing that Sarah did. When chuck flashed at the end, Sarah blurts out "chuck did you just flash?" in front of the enemy guys who had NO IDEA he absorbed the intersect.


As a bad guy, I would assume he might have ingested the Intersect due to him being in the room and behind the controls.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> P.S. Why did everyone have to have two entirely different waredrobes for the wedding. I mean, I know I bought two wedding dressings when I got married but that's only because I found my actual perfect dress after I had already bought a dress. But how many wedding parties get two completely different sets of outfits to wear???


Maybe everyone's clothes were ruined by the sprinklers. We really don't know the time frame between the two weddings.

Anyway, this was just awesome. Might have been the most enjoyable hour of TV I've watched in a long time. I mean, if they could have written a perfect episode of Chuck, that was it. The show really should have mass appeal if you think about it. You have action for the guys, love interest for the ladies. Great, smart, snarky dialogue for those who like that kind of thing. But I guess people are afraid to try something a little different on TV. If it's not a cop show or a talent contest, people don't watch.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> UG - I was also surprised that Casey and Sarah didn't jump in to the battle. They have fought together before and it would have really cemented the 'team' idea. Them all finishing and then Chuck looking at them like he did (surprised) and saying the line.


I think they were just too stunned when they saw Chuck's moves. The expressions on their faces were priceless.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> P.S. Why did everyone have to have two entirely different waredrobes for the wedding. I mean, I know I bought two wedding dressings when I got married but that's only because I found my actual perfect dress after I had already bought a dress. But how many wedding parties get two completely different sets of outfits to wear???


Remember Chuck unleashed the Casy on putting together a new wedding for Ellie. Chuck used his Govt. paycheck for the past two years to cover it. I'm sure the costs of the wardrobes for teh wedding party was included in that. Since the boutiques already had everyone's size it would've been a fairly simple thing to have done.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Favorite quotes:

"No, that clashes with the bunting!" -Casy

"This is in 4/4 time and watch me for the changes." Although I think he meant to say, "Blues riff in B and watch me for the changes." (oh, wrong movie)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Was Chuck's paycheck amount shown? I guess I won't send in my application to be a spy if it takes two years to get paid.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Was Chuck's paycheck amount shown? I guess I won't send in my application to be a spy if it takes two years to get paid.


No, and it looked like Zach was purposely holding it a certain way as to NOT be able to see the figure.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Was Chuck's paycheck amount shown? I guess I won't send in my application to be a spy if it takes two years to get paid.


Whatever the total was, the first three digits were 989.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> Favorite quotes:
> 
> "No, that clashes with the bunting!" -Casey...


Absolutely my favorite of the ep, too


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Who thinks that Bryce was behind this... again? He does have a way of manipulating Chuck into becoming the Intersect... and the only reason I can think that he would've had the new abilities worked into the new Intersect is if he all along intended Chuck to get them. It's also awfully convenient that the thugs carried off Bryce's "dead" body right away. (Why would they bother disposing of a dead body right then, after all, particularly when they are about to kill 3 more people?)


I don't think Bryce was working with the thugs. There would have been no reason to have the fight between them if he was. However, it's possible that he got a call from Orion while he was in the Intersect room telling him that Chuck was on the way, and he reconfigured it just in case.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, and I think Bryce is still alive. And the reason they showed his eyes open is so that now he has the new Intersect as well.


I agree. I think we are going to find out that Bryce was on the verge of death, but they discovered that he had the Intersect in him, so they saved his life. Or, if the actor can't come back, they hooked his brain up to some machine.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Craigbob said:


> The revelation that Bryce knew Orion and ruined Chuck's college days on daddy's orders was a bit of a shock.


I thought Orion just said he trusted Bryce because of what he did to protect Chuck, not that he ordered Bryce to do so.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

At the risk of Smeeking...

Only thing better would have been if Chuck reverted to "The Morgan" on the last bad guy standing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by dtivouser
> Favorite quotes:
> 
> "No, that clashes with the bunting!" -Casey...


And that he said perfect way. Decisive. He was handling a whole bunch of things at once but he could remember the details like colors of bunting. Colonel Casey = Wedding Planner


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to like Super Chuck. Although the fumbling, bumbling Chuck frustrated me, I don't know if I'll like Chuck being a better secret agent than Sarah and Casey. I also wonder if his Intersect armband might end up being a huge deus ex machina. Time will tell.


I agree. It could just suck, but so far the writers haven't disappointed us yet, so I'm holding out hope!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Lost Dog said:


> I wonder if the effects of the flash will be temporary and flash specific. The kung-fu knowledge may fade and the next time he flashes it may be with expert car racing abilities or some other skill needed for that situation...


Genius. I bet you're right.



Magister said:


> I was ready to believe he was dead, but you are right, they left his eyes open for a reason.


+1

The dying w/ the eyes opened stood out to me and I couldn't place it.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Loved it, loved it, loved it! Casey's expression and being reduced to nothing but "...uhhh" after Chuck kung-fu'd the bad guys was great. I think Bryce is dead. Sure, his eyes were open but he also didn't have the reaction that Chuck did after the download. In his weakened condition he wouldn't have been able to keep playing dead. I think maybe Chuck's dad had the reaction he did to his flash for two reasons: One, it was a first version of the intersect. Two, he didn't have the experience with it that Chuck did. Chuck's reactions to flashing since he first got the intersect have toned down from practically a mini-siezure where he nearly passes out to just a moment of eye twitching.

I'm really looking forward to season 3. (There had _better_ be a season 3) Hopefully the flash-loading of kung-fu etc is kept at aminimum. Having any ability on call was already done in The Pretender.


----------



## dsmoot (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> You know, I could even handle this as the end of the show if it hadn't been for those 3 words at the end. To Be Continued.
> 
> I was rewatching some of it last night and especially the kung fu scene. I could see this a spot where, if it was the end of the show, the series, that was the final scene, then from there my mind would jump to Sarah, Casey and Chuck going on to do cool spy things and no more was needed.
> 
> ...


I took the "To Be Continued" as another nod to Back to the Future. (Even though it wasn't there at the end of the first one in the theater). I hope that it does come back for a third season, but if it doesn't that wasn't the worst series finale ever.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> If they do that, I'll go back to my boycotting of NBC (which lasted from about 2000 until whenever Scrubs came on). If Chuck is gone, there's nothing else I'd watch on NBC now.


Scrubs started in 2001. That was a pretty lengthy boycott you had going. 



speedcouch said:


> Just don't understand why the Buy More has to go away. That was part of what made the show great for me - computer geek loser living a secret life.
> 
> Cheryl


Because they've told all the stories they can with Chuck pretending to be a Nerd Herder and the merry band of idiots at the Buy More doing their thing. Another season without major changes to the format would get stale and silly. Besides, by getting rid of many of the lesser characters, they can reduce the cost per episode and hopefully entice NBC to pick it up.


Lost Dog said:


> I wonder if the effects of the flash will be temporary and flash specific. The kung-fu knowledge may fade and the next time he flashes it may be with expert car racing abilities or some other skill needed for that situation...


Dollhouse: Chuck? Alpha, Bravo, *Chuck*, Delta, Echo . . .


NJChris said:


> I liked the episode except for one thing that Sarah did. When chuck flashed at the end, Sarah blurts out "chuck did you just flash?" in front of the enemy guys who had NO IDEA he absorbed the intersect.


Agreed. That was not something a spy would do, and was potentially life threatening for Chuck.


IndyJones1023 said:


> As a bad guy, I would assume he might have ingested the Intersect due to him being in the room and behind the controls.


The bad guys had no reason to know that Chuck was previously the human intersect or that he would even have any idea that such a thing was possible. I'm sure they simply thought that he was the computer tech trying to destroy the machine, and from the looks of it, he succeeded.

My explanation for why Orion got so fatigued after flashing is that he's learned to control the Intersect in his head and can flash at will. But when he does so, it requires a tremendous amount of concentration and energy.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to like Super Chuck. Although the fumbling, bumbling Chuck frustrated me, I don't know if I'll like Chuck being a better secret agent than Sarah and Casey. I also wonder if his Intersect armband might end up being a huge deus ex machina. Time will tell.


Good episode.

Yeah, Super Chuck wouldn't be nearly as interesting but I'm thinking that they might be going the way of "Greatest American Hero" in that Chuck will be able to do a lot of things because of the upgraded Intersect but without knowing how to trigger those abilities, hilarity ensues when Chuck is thrown into the spy game.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Thirded. Just because he suddenly has the knowledge dumped into his head doesn't mean he has any practice or skill in it, so of course he's going to look goofy and awkward, and such.


it's not like the rest of the fight scenes on this show were so awesome.. i thought it fit in with the tone of the series.

i hope chuck didn't blow his WHOLE paycheck on that wedding...


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> i hope chuck didn't blow his WHOLE paycheck on that wedding...


I'd bet he kept just enough for a nice ring...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> i hope chuck didn't blow his WHOLE paycheck on that wedding...


I'm sure he has more pay coming, now that he's the Fightin' Intersect spy guy.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Hey, maybe Chuck comes back with all his newfound powers and they end up being Lore-like. All unstable and glitchy...they work at times and not at others.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Billyh1026 said:


> Hey, maybe Chuck comes back with all his newfound powers and they end up being Lore-like. All unstable and glitchy...they work at times and not at others.


Kindof a Greatest American Hero vibe? 

I'm hoping that (when it comes back--positive thinking, positive thinking) we're done with "Fulcrum"--like I mentioned a week or two ago, Fulcrum was starting to feel a lot like KAOS. I'm glad that they seem to now be defunct.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Was that a bit of a _Warriors_ speech Chevy delivered there?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Was that a bit of a _Warriors_ speech Chevy delivered there?


According to this guy it was, but since I have no idea what _Warriors_ is, I idn't recognize it.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> According to this guy it was, but since I have no idea what _Warriors_ is, I idn't recognize it.


It was a fun schlocky movie from 79.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080120/


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Can you dig it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

super dave said:


> It was a fun schlocky movie from 79.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080120/


When I read in Sepinwall's blog that Chevy Chase's speech was reminiscent of _The Warriors_, I assumed it must be a Chevy Chase movie that I hadn't heard of and Chevy was reprising a scene from that movie. But if Chevy wasn't in that movie, as it appears from the IMDb page, then what was it about that speech that made people think of some obscure B movie from 30 years ago?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> When I read in Sepinwall's blog that Chevy Chase's speech was reminiscent of _The Warriors_, I assumed it must be a Chevy Chase movie that I hadn't heard of and Chevy was reprising a scene from that movie. But if Chevy wasn't in that movie, as it appears from the IMDb page, then what was it about that speech that made people think of some obscure B movie from 30 years ago?


Because after all, it would be _unprecedented _for Chuck to randomly reference some geeky old movie!

_Unprecedented_, I say!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Because after all, it would be _unprecedented _for Chuck to randomly reference some geeky old movie!
> 
> _Unprecedented_, I say!


Of course it wouldn't be unprecedented. I'm just wondering what it was about that speech. Was the dialog exactly the same? Was the setting/backdrop similar?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The intersect computer monitor looked like this to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> The intersect computer monitor looked like this to me.


You and several other people previously in this thread as well.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course it wouldn't be unprecedented. I'm just wondering what it was about that speech. Was the dialog exactly the same? Was the setting/backdrop similar?


I guess there was enough of a parallel there that it wasn't _totally_ random.

Here's the whole speech that was being referenced, judge for yourself: 




(Just to set the scene... every street gang in New York has gathered in a park in the Bronx for a summit called by Cyrus, the charismatic leader of one of the larger gangs. Cyrus has a proposal to make. This speech is where he makes it.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> The intersect computer monitor looked like this to me.


That's what I posted earlier....it was a Mac SE....but the "newer" single floppy drive model, not the "older" dual floppy drive (no hard drive) model


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, the ratings weren't horrible. NBC finished in 4th place for the night, which was to be expected, but Chuck did better than Medium in adults 18-49, despite Chuck going against Dancing With The Stars. Hopefully NBC will realize that Medium is stale and played out, while Chuck is young and fresh and has a devoted, loyal following.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I think they were just too stunned when they saw Chuck's moves. The expressions on their faces were priceless.


Could also have been because they were both handcuffed at the time.  (although I'd think some of it was shock).


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought Chuck becoming a super soldier would happen in the last episode. At the end of the last when the dad said this was for Chuck, I thought it was going to give him martial arts or something to fight their way out of being captured. Of course when the father later told Chuck it was to get the Intersect out that made more sense.

But I wasn't too surprised it happened in this episode. I still enjoyed seeing Chuck take down a team of men.

I really hope this comes back next season.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Enjoyed the episode and I am pleased with it. Here's hoping it's back next year. I also get the feeling that we have not seen the last of Bryce if it does come back. The "To Be Continued" ending reminded me of the Quantum Leap ending. It said "Dr. Sam Beckett never returned home . . ." Just enought to leave you hoping for more. Great show!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course it wouldn't be unprecedented. I'm just wondering what it was about that speech. Was the dialog exactly the same? Was the setting/backdrop similar?


Cyrus in "The Warriors" gives a speech atop a structure, to an "army" of gang members. But the main thing is of course that Cyrus asks them "Caaaan yooooou dig it?" in a dramatic and ominous tone of voice.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I did my part to save Chuck - I ordered a Buy More polo shirt from nbcuniversal.com.

http://nbcuniversalstore.resultspage.com/nbc/Chuck Shirts

The Nerd Herd T-shirt was tempting too though...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Enjoyed the episode and I am pleased with it. Here's hoping it's back next year. I also get the feeling that we have not seen the last of Bryce if it does come back. The "To Be Continued" ending reminded me of the Quantum Leap ending.


I was thinking today that Bryce would have had PLENTY of time to run the intersect installer before Chuck got there, and his intersected brain put him into a stasis state so he wouldn't die.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, the ratings weren't horrible. NBC finished in 4th place for the night, which was to be expected, but Chuck did better than Medium in adults 18-49, despite Chuck going against Dancing With The Stars. Hopefully NBC will realize that Medium is stale and played out, while Chuck is young and fresh and has a devoted, loyal following.


This is somewhat encouraging...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ewilts said:


> I did my part to save Chuck - I ordered a Buy More polo shirt from nbcuniversal.com.
> 
> http://nbcuniversalstore.resultspage.com/nbc/Chuck Shirts
> 
> The Nerd Herd T-shirt was tempting too though...


Pretty neat stuff actually. I might have to get the Buy More polo shirt... Jeffster! is pretty cool too.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> The "To Be Continued" ending reminded me of the Quantum Leap ending. It said "Dr. Sam Beckett never returned home . . ."


Thanks for the spoiler.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> Thanks for the spoiler.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> Fulcrum was starting to feel a lot like KAOS. I'm glad that they seem to now be defunct.


Exactly. What kind of an organization chooses someone who looks and acts just like Chevy Chase to be a major player? Who's next - Joe Piscopo?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I loved the wrist band intersect...was that an attempt at portability? 

So morgan is off to hawaii, chuck quit buymore and sarah is in limbo because she hasnt made any official statement to the general about quitting. I wonder if next year in chucks new cover the other cast members will quit buy more and follow him over? 

and is awesome more trustworthy that his sister? Id think this would be the perfect excuse to tell her and really open up the show. I know he's trying to be loyal to the cause but still she was super upset with him. And can awesome really keep a secret? And how long will the married couple still want to house chuck?

speaking of old What about Brian characters, the other 'main wife' was just on another show recently (forget which one) and it made me try to remember where other castmates wound up


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Well, that's why I thought it seemed like an 'old' flash.
> (Or really, I thought he might fade out and 'leap'. With the wedding done and his daughter happy and his son and him working together, it seemed like a perfect Quantum Leap ending.)


And _that_ would have been the perfect series ending, if that's what this show had been. Have him leap and return "home".


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

What is it with "Chuck" and Hawaii? Isn't that where Harry Tang went too?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

ewilts said:


> I did my part to save Chuck - I ordered a Buy More polo shirt from nbcuniversal.com.
> 
> http://nbcuniversalstore.resultspage.com/nbc/Chuck Shirts
> 
> The Nerd Herd T-shirt was tempting too though...


I wonder if anyone has ever bought these and then went into Best Buy to see if anybody would walk up to them and ask product questions.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> Oh Dear- Beach Light & Morgan Fairchild not a good combo.


She's 59. How do you expect her to look? I think the vast majority of 59 YO woman would be thrilled to look that good.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

busyba said:


> No, but the actor does if he's going to convince us that he really *"knows kung-fu"*.
> 
> OMG, that one roundhouse kick was the saddest thing I've ever seen this side of the Fat Star Wars Kid on youtube.
> 
> Anybody notice that Papa Bartowski seemed to be rather physically taxed from experiencing his flash? Foreshadowing of possible future detrimental side-effects perhaps?


<> can do kung fu well. I know how to ski and swim and bike and ... But I am no threat to an Olympic athlete.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

BrandonRe said:


> And _that_ would have been the perfect series ending, if that's what this show had been. Have him leap and return "home".


I would have cheered loudly. But not like as a series end...just the end of Scott Bacula's stretch as guest star


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

ewilts said:


> I did my part to save Chuck - I ordered a Buy More polo shirt from nbcuniversal.com.
> 
> http://nbcuniversalstore.resultspage.com/nbc/Chuck Shirts
> 
> The Nerd Herd T-shirt was tempting too though...


I was at the NBC store at 30 rock last summer and got the nerd herd shirt myself. I almost got the buy more polo.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> She's 59. How do you expect her to look? I think the vast majority of 59 YO woman would be thrilled to look that good.


30 years older than me and I would still like to give her the business. I guess I am just dirty like that.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Enjoyed the episode and I am pleased with it. Here's hoping it's back next year. I also get the feeling that we have not seen the last of Bryce if it does come back. The "To Be Continued" ending reminded me of the Quantum Leap ending. It said "Dr. Sam Beckett never returned home . . ." Just enought to leave you hoping for more. Great show!


Actually we now know where/when Sam leaped to: Steven Bartowski, a CIA agent code named Orion, in Burbank CA 2009. His mission (such as it was) was to save Orion's son from a rouge spy organization named Fulcrum.

Oh man I can see the fanfic flowing now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> Actually we now know where/when Sam leaped to: Steven Bartowski, a CIA agent code named Orion, in Burbank CA 2009. His mission (such as it was) was to save Orion's son from a rouge spy organization named Fulcrum.


Have we ever seen Dad in a mirror?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Actually we now know where/when Sam leaped to: Steven Bartowski, a CIA agent code named Orion, in Burbank CA 2009. His mission (such as it was) was to save Orion's son from a rouge spy organization named Fulcrum.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Have we ever seen Dad in a mirror?


What would be awesome is if we saw Orion in a mirror and his reflection was Dan Aykroyd.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Was that a bit of a _Warriors_ speech Chevy delivered there?





DevdogAZ said:


> According to this guy it was, but since I have no idea what _Warriors_ is, I idn't recognize it.


According to this guy last week, too:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7230715&highlight=can+you+dig+it#post7230715


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> What would be awesome is if we saw Orion in a mirror and his reflection was Dan Aykroyd.


LOL!!! How long before someone posts this to YouTube?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Craigbob said:


> Actually we now know where/when Sam leaped to: Steven Bartowski, a CIA agent code named Orion, in Burbank CA 2009. His mission (such as it was) was to save Orion's son from a rouge spy organization named Fulcrum.
> 
> Oh man I can see the fanfic flowing now.


I love it!

Okay, on another thread there was a post about Chuck and his possible return.

This was quoted from Zach about the possible third season - I brought it over here because someone on this thread mentioned it would be a good way to resolve some issues.

spoilers sort of -



> Zach says "Speaking of which, assuming NBC does the right thing and keeps Chuck going, what would next season look like? "Chuck now has the new version of the Intersect in his head and not only does that one allow him to flash on information, it also allows him to get physical powers and techniques," he explains. "Like he might need kung fu for an assignment and then he uses it and it goes away. The powers are fleeting. That would be the third season."


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

This show is......Awesome!! I wish that had ended with the wedding but over all A+++.

I'm soo happy I gave this show a second chance, I remember when S01E01 first aired it turned me off after the first few mins. I was sooo wrong about this show. 

Please give us a 3rd season NBC!!!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> IMy second favorite moment was Captain Awesome sayign "Chuck said that?" and getting Chuck's back.


Anyone else get the sense that Awesome concluded that Morgan's also part of the spy thing? That would certainly make sense to Awesome (Morgan being Chuck's best friend) and would sure set up some comic possibilities.



dtivouser said:


> "This is in 4/4 time and watch me for the changes." Although I think he meant to say, "Blues riff in B and watch me for the changes." (oh, wrong movie)


But Mr. Roboto isn't a blues riff in B!


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I wonder if Morgan will go to Hawaii and find out that Harry Tang is the manager at the Benihana? Could be good for a few laughs.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Y'know, this all really making me want a "Buy More" spinoff, even with Morgan at Benihana (Burbank, preferably).


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm glad that if there's a next season they have a mini reboot with Chuck having some abilities. I think "stay in the car", yet always finding himself in the middle of the action gets a bit old.

-smak-


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Great show, great season finale, loved it loved it loved it! Is it fall yet?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> Great show, great season finale, loved it loved it loved it! Is it fall yet?


More like is it May 19th yet? The day Chuck's fate with the network should be known.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> More like is it May 19th yet? The day Chuck's fate with the network should be known.


I hope, I hope, I hope. How could they renew other really stupid stuff and not renew such a great show as Chuck - argh!


----------



## jpcapili (May 13, 2009)

just finished a marathon on Hulu! easily the best geek show on TV!!!! when is this show coming back?


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

After the Winter Olympics, so February/March 2010.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Chuck is going to start filming in August. If another show tanks Chuck could wind up airing earlier then planned.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

lew said:


> Chuck is going to start filming in August. If another show tanks Chuck could wind up airing earlier then planned.


The odds of that happening are pretty good too if I were a betting man.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> The odds of that happening are pretty good too if I were a betting man.


Especially with the network it's on....


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Especially with the network it's on....


A little tighter though because of Leno but I think it could still happen early for Chuck.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I think that this was NBC's plan all along, announcing the Winter/Spring return of Chuck, but have it as a potential back-up in case something fails. Then the marketing wonks could use the "By popular demand, Chuck returns next Monday on NBC...".

If it gets back early, then a back-end extension could be made for additional episodes...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> A little tighter though because of Leno but I think it could still happen early for Chuck.


unless Leno tanks.


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

lew said:


> unless Leno tanks.


One can only hope.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JoeTiVo said:


> One can only hope.


Add me to that parade...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

+2!


----------

